# US Tax Returns by Yubinkyoku



## sw2b

I wonder if anyone has sent US tax returns to IRS by Japan Post Office. Unfortunately I need to amend my tax returns and IRS only accepts paper tax returns for the amendments. 

If possible, I want to send them by Japan Post Office EMS or First mail with certified mail so that it doesn't cost too much like private carriers. 

I appreciate if you have any inputs!


----------



## larabell

I use EMS every year. If you're looking for proof that something was delivered, I don't think that's available through Japan Post (though you might just go in and ask them). EMS will give you proof of mailing (the recipient address is on your copy of the form and it's rubber-stamped with the date so that should be good enough). If you really need someone to sign for the package, FedEx would be a possibility and it shouldn't be all that expensive since they have a flat-rate document service similar to EMS. You can send documents via FedEx from any Kinkos.

Of course, there's probably no way to prove exactly what you mailed to the IRS so no matter which service you use, they could still manage to lose whatever you sent. But that's true even when sending documents from the US. I would just send the stuff via EMS and not worry about it too much.


----------



## sw2b

Thank you for your reply! I will use EMS.


----------



## sw2b

Thank you for your reply. 
I will use EMS.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Be aware that when using a non-U.S. postal service the date of receipt at the IRS must be on or before the due date of the form or payment.

The IRS publishes a list of private courier services and specific service offerings that qualify for "date of sending" treatment, meaning that only the date you send your form or payment via that specific courier service offering must be on or before the IRS's due date.

If you want the lowest cost postal service via Japan Post that offers proof of receipt at the IRS then you can use:

* standard international air mail
* plus registered mail (410 yen extra)
* plus advice of delivery (290 yen extra)

Japan Post's registered mail service offers tracking all by itself. Advice of delivery adds a return piece of mail that provides proof of delivery if you'd like that.

EMS will likely cost more, so if you're not in a rush then you can/should skip it. I don't think advice of delivery service is available with EMS, but (as with registered mail) tracking is included.


----------

